# I wish this was my backyard!



## floridajake (Dec 15, 2008)

A tort lovers paradise for shure.(from a kingsnake ad for aldabras from the seychelles)


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Dec 15, 2008)

i wish it was mine too! 
actually i just wish i had a yard. darn apartment living.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 15, 2008)

That's Awesome! I didn't know Tortoises lived in Herds.
Evan


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 15, 2008)

Great photo 

Thats nothing compared to Aldabra atoll where Aldabra tortoises are from. The atoll is 60 square miles (not all of it habitable for tortoises) and the population estimates are between 100,000 and 150,000 tortoises for the atoll.

Danny


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy cow!!! I wish that was my backyard also.....  **Drooling**

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

